# au temps pour moi [autant pour moi]



## Welshie

Ehh...euhm...qu'est-ce que ça veut dire en anglais? 

Autant pour moi est surement = "it's the same for me?"

Au temps pour moi...je ne sais pas..je suis fichu :\


----------



## Agnès E.

It means: sorry, I made a mistake and I acknoledge I made it. It is a very polite way to admit your mistakes.


----------



## DearPrudence

I wonder if we could translate 'au temps pour moi' into *'my mistake'*?


----------



## timpeac

DearPrudence said:
			
		

> I wonder if we could translate 'au temps pour moi' into *'my mistake'*?



Sounds fine to me


----------



## kertek

> I wonder if we could translate 'au temps pour moi' into *'my mistake'*?


Sounds good to me. And Americans say "My bad."


----------



## charcholle

writing it 'autant pour moi' is a very common mistake most French people do... The correct is actually 'au temps pour moi', which refers to an orchestra conductor. It means 'my mistake!'


----------



## the-quality-man-4

"My bad" is a way  of admitting a mistake, and apologizing for that.


----------



## blinnith

[…]

"au temps pour moi" is said when you notice that you made an error, and you apologize (before anyone else notice your mistake) or recognize your mistake. It is supposed to have a military origin (the "temps", tempo for italians, is used to put a rythm in the march). So the authority that give the tempo, when doing an error, "reset" people to its tempo. So he says: "au temps pour moi" = set your pace on the rythm of my paces

The other "autant pour moi" means "give me the same quantity" (as another people received)
Example1:
Fred (sur la terrasse d'un café): "donnez-moi une bière"
Marc: "pour moi un pastis!"
Henri: "autant pour moi!" (I want also a pastis)

Example2:
Fred (sur la terrasse d'un café): "apportez-moi une bouteille d'absinthe"
Le garçon: "désolé monsieur nous n'en faisons plus depuis des années"
Fred: "Au temps pour moi ! Apportez du brandy alors"

A lot of people, who don't know the original writting, thinks that the correct way to write "au temps pour moi" in the meaning of mistake recognition, think we should be authorised to write it "autant pour moi", which is more common.
But it's false !!!


----------



## vincent7520

kertek said:


> Sounds good to me. And Americans say "My bad."



kertek,

I did check with my oldest and best friend in New Jersey and here what she says :
_"i use the expression "my bad" all the time; it's pretty common. comes from hip hop…"_

so the only thing I can do is to tell you again and again "my bad" …


----------



## Mercure

Si, si. _My bad_ est courant aux US.


----------



## NoixdeGrenoble

mes élèves de lycée disent tout le temps "my bad" quand ils ont fait une erreur. C'est vraiment commun ici.


----------



## NoixdeGrenoble

""my bad "  est aussi utilisé pour dire "sorry". C'est très familier.


----------



## cepamoi

Peut être "I stand corrected" ?

"My bad" aussi c'est sûr. Is "My bad"  American English or British English too ?


----------



## xiancee

I have seen "my bad" used in a movie called "Clueless" 

http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/my-bad.html

apparenly dug up from 70s slang

As for "au temps pour moi" vincent7520 explanation is quite to the point!
I even heard " au temps pour les crosses" while in the Army


----------



## cepamoi

Rather American then .

So what do the Brits say instead of "my bad" ?


----------



## Jade14

Yes, "*my bad*" is still used a lot in the States.

And here's what I found about the origin of "*au temps pour moi*":

"Cette expression trouve sa source dans une phrase qui était (ou est toujours) utilisée par le chef d'orchestre lorsqu'il se perdait dans la partition.

Lorsqu'il se rendait compte d'un écart sur ce qu'il indiquait, le chef d'orchestre demandait de reprendre ''*au temps pour lui*'' (c'est le temps du chef d'orchestre que tout le monde doit suivre) pour que tout le monde soit à la même mesure.

Apparemment cette expression est héritée du jargon militaire et avait le même sens (le chef demandait à ses soldats en marche de se mettre à son temps.)"


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Alternatives for the idiomatic meaning are *Mea culpa* or *sorry, my mistake* or *I've dropped a clanger.*

guillaume


----------



## merquiades

Just to be clear,  since I see lots of people writing "_Autant pour moi_!" and rarely "_Au temps pour moi!_",  is this officially incorrect?   _Autant_ does sound like _Au temps_.


----------



## Kecha

"Autant" is incorrect according to the Académie, Le Petit Robert, and le Grévisse, but it is so widely used than many people would find "au temps" weird and might believe it is the incorrect one. Orthonet says "autant" can be considered correct too now because of this. Some even argue than "autant" could have been the original correct one that got transformed into "au temps" by pedants, making a false ethymology by attaching it to the musical or military expressions. 

So... use the one you're most confortable with!

(and yes, that's only in writing. Orally they sound absolutely the same)


----------



## Aristide

I think _"autant pour"_ is the same as _"so much for"._

Example: 
So much for my idea!
= Autant pour mon idée !


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Aristide said:


> I think _"autant pour"_ is the same as _"so much for"._
> 
> Example:
> So much for my idea!
> = Autant pour mon idée !



This sounds good to non-native me! (The expression "My bad!" (relatively) recently became popular in the USA, I think, from Homer Simpson's saying it in the TV cartoon series _The Simpsons_.)


----------



## vincent7520

Kecha said:


> "Autant" is incorrect according to the Académie, Le Petit Robert, and le Grévisse, but it is so widely used than many people would find "au temps" weird and might believe it is the incorrect one. Orthonet says "autant" can be considered correct too now because of this. Some even argue than "autant" could have been the original correct one that got transformed into "au temps" by pedants, making a false ethymology by attaching it to the musical or military expressions.
> 
> So... use the one you're most confortable with!
> 
> (and yes, that's only in writing. Orally they sound absolutely the same)



_"Autant" _is incorrect because it doesn't mean anything that relates to the intend meaning : "my bad" or "my fault"… 
_*"Au temps pour moi" *_was said by soldiers in shooting practices in the 19th century : shooting at that time was a succession of maneuvers (des temps) such as : loading, aiming, shooting, releasing the gun from the shoulder, going back to position in front of the officer, etc… When this didn't go quite right the man had to start all over again, that is _"reprise du temps" _ou* "retour au temps" *initial. Instead of saying "my bad, they "said *"au temps pour moi".*

_*"Autant pour moi" *_literally means _"the same for me"_ : it is perfectly French but relates to different situations as it doesn't imply a fault or a mistake.


----------



## vincent7520

Aristide said:


> I think _"autant pour"_ is the same as _"so much for"._
> 
> Example:
> So much for my idea!
> = Autant pour mon idée !



No. See my response to Kecha above.
I fully understand your guess… but that's not how the expression is used.
You mean something as _"Oh ! Well …"

"Au temps pour moi… " _means I acknowledge I made a mistake : it is my fault.
It comes from shooting practice in the french Army in the late 19th century.
The expression relates to a true mistake… not to a fatalistic realization that something (whatever) doesn't fit (as you surmise).

Then again I understand why people conflate both words as they are the same to the ear.

Cheers !…


----------



## vincent7520

merquiades said:


> Just to be clear,  since I see lots of people writing "_Autant pour moi_!" and rarely "_Au temps pour moi!_",  is this officially incorrect?   _Autant_ does sound like _Au temps_.




They sound absolutely the same.

But the correct writing is *"Au temps" *as _"Autant"_ doesn't mean anything in this context.

See reason why in both responses to Kecha and Aristide just above.

Cheers !…


----------



## Aristide

vincent7520 said:


> _"Autant"_ doesn't mean anything in this context.


It makes as much sense as "so much for" in English.


----------



## Kecha

vincent7520 said:


> _*"Au temps pour moi" *_was said by soldiers in shooting practices in the 19th century


Was it?
Au temps pour moi — Wikipédia


> Maurice Grevisse, dans _Le Bon Usage_ (10e édition, 1975), souligne que *la graphie « au temps » soulève encore un doute*, et rappelle qu'André Thérive estimait que *« au temps » est un substitut pédantesque de « autant »*. De même, selon la treizième édition du _Bon usage_ de Grevisse (refondue par André Goosse, 1993), *la graphie « Au temps » de l'injonction militaire et gymnastique est peut-être une altération de autant*. La quinzième édition du _Bon usage_ (2011, édition des 75 ans) indique : « _Au temps_ est souvent altéré en _autant_ », et précise que Damourette et Pichon *se demandent si autant n'est pas la forme primitive*.


You're full of certainties but a lot of grammarians and linguists are not so sure!


----------



## vincent7520

Aristide said:


> It makes as much sense as "so much for" in English.



Totally agree that _"so much for"_ is the literal translation of_ "autant" _
But _"so much for"_ doesn't mean _*"my bad" !!!!… 

"My bad" *_translates into : _*"c'est de ma faute" *_or by using the colloquial *"Au temps pour moi" *

_"My bad"_ translated into _"autant" _doesn't mean anything because it doesn't covey the notion _"it's my fault" / "I made a mistake"

"So much for" _conveys a sort of fatalistic notion of _"Oh well I thought it was a good idea but I was wrong" …_ not the notion that you committed a real mistake, mixed things up, etc… 

_"Au temps" _means _"I made a mistake and I bear the responsibility for it"_
With this meaning in mind spelling_ "autant" _that bears a notion of quantity doesn't mean anything.

Never forget that we are NOT comparing_ "autant"_ and _"au temps" _but the colloquial _*"autant pour moi"*
"Autant __pour moi"_ means _"I'll take as much as what is due to me", _therefore is way off the intended meaning.
*"Au temps pour moi" *means _*I am the only one responsible for what happened *_as the soldier who made a mistake at the practice and must start again where_ ("au temps") _he was at fault. (literally back to the time where I started to go wrong : _"time" _being used as in the music tempo).

_"Au temps" _is a manner of saying _"I'm sorry" _(for the mistake I made…).

Let's call _"autant" _and_ "au temps" _false cognates !!!… 

Then again WE ALL MADE THE MISTAKE !    
The origin of the word goes so much back in time that it has to be explained before we get to write it right !
I remember the first time I heard_ "Au temps pour moi" _I wrote it in my mind as _"Autant" _and although the situation made it clear the person said "it's my fault", I was puzzled and was wondering why does she say that ? What this "autant" is here for ?  (note : French is my native language and I'm 70+  now).
But it became clear long after when I saw on TV Bernard Pivot, the top anchor TV man in his most famous Literary review "Apostrophes" which was watched by million every Friday, said he just learned how it should be written. So even Bernard Pivot, THE French master of good spelling who organized dictation competitions each year, used the expression without knowing where it came from and acknowledged he spelled it wrong !…

To day this is quite clear in all dictionnaires (including Word Reference) except in a couple of urban dictionaries which by definition don't probe in the history of expressions.

Cheers.


----------



## vincent7520

Kecha said:


> Was it?
> Au temps pour moi — Wikipédia
> 
> You're full of certainties but a lot of grammarians and linguists are not so sure!




Ha ha ! 

But then again Bernard Pivot acknowledged it is _"au temps"…_

And_ "autant" _conveys an idea of balancing quantities or making tallies even that do not translate what the expression means : _"my fault"_

Of course I am not Grevisse … but none of these lexicologists tell how _"Autant" _morphed into_ "au temps" _and what _"autant" _meant originally (ie. in Old French) to be used as _"I take responsibility" / "it's my fault"… _

Remember we are discussing _"Au temps / autant *pour moi"* _and not _"autant" _vs._ "au temps.

"Autant pour moi" _means _"I'll take as much as … (I can take, I am allowed to take, etc… )._

Maybe the conundrum will never be solved. 
I'll admit that.
But I feel more comfortable when I say the expression with the _"Au temps… "_ spelling in my mind than with _"autant …"_  that doesn't mean what I want to say.

Cheers.


----------



## merquiades

vincent7520 said:


> _"So much for" _conveys a sort of fatalistic notion of _"Oh well I thought it was a good idea but I was wrong" …_ not the notion that you committed a real mistake, mixed things up, etc…
> 
> _"Au temps" _means _"I made a mistake and I bear the responsibility for it"_
> With this meaning in mind spelling_ "autant" _that bears a notion of quantity doesn't mean anything.



Thanks for the explanations!  I understand but I get the feeling that maybe some of the people who say [otɑ̃puʀmwa] really do have that lazy attitude.  "Oh, well, too bad, I thought it was right but I guess it's not, so whatever"....  and really aren't trying to say "they're sorry and wanting to bear the responsibility for it".  
A fonctionnaire once wrote me a threatening letter saying I had not sent in some form she had asked for by a certain date.  When I showed her she was wrong and the form ought to be accepted, she just said Ok, [otɑ̃puʀmwa] and took it.  No désolée or anything of the style.


----------



## Drobed

Au temps pour moi est une expression militaire. Tous les militaires manoeuvrent ensemble et le chef donne le temps "un, deux, un, deux... demi-tour droite ou fusil sur l'épaule droite" par exemple (mauvais souvenir d'un an d'armée en 1974 !). Lorsqu'un trouffion se trompe, il demande à ce que l'on revienne au temps précédent pour que tout le monde reparte sur le bon pied. C'est aussi bête que cela...


----------



## Locape

vincent7520 said:


> But it became clear long after when I saw on TV Bernard Pivot, the top anchor TV man in his most famous Literary review "Apostrophes" which was watched by million every Friday, said he just learned how it should be written. So even Bernard Pivot, THE French master of good spelling who organized dictation competitions each year, used the expression without knowing where it came from and acknowledged he spelled it wrong !…


Ça me rassure !! Si même Bernard Pivot ne savais pas ! J'ai également toujours visualisé l'expression dans ma tête comme 'autant pour moi', j'étais étonnée de le voir écrit 'au temps' dans des sous-titres traduisant 'my bad'. Mais comme les sous-titres sont souvent mal traduits, je me suis dit qu'ils se trompaient, jusqu'à ce que je vérifie dans le dictionnaire.


----------



## Locape

merquiades said:


> I understand but I get the feeling that maybe some of the people who say [otɑ̃puʀmwa] really do have that lazy attitude.  "Oh, well, too bad, I thought it was right but I guess it's not, so whatever"....  and really aren't trying to say "they're sorry and wanting to bear the responsibility for it".
> A fonctionnaire once wrote me a threatening letter saying I had not sent in some form she had asked for by a certain date.  When I showed her she was wrong and the form ought to be accepted, she just said Ok, [otɑ̃puʀmwa] and took it.  No désolée or anything of the style.


I don't think these people are lazy, they can say this expression automatically, but it doesn't mean exactly the same as 'I'm sorry'. She can say 'I stand corrected' but be too proud to say sorry. These civil servants are usually disagreeable, but also pushed to be that way by the management.


----------



## Alsako

Il n'existe absolument aucun indice que l'expression "au temps pour moi" ait jamais été utilisée par l'armée, et je ne suis pas du tout convaincu par les explications alambiquées que l'on trouve ici ou là. Comme le souligne Kecha, Maurice Grevisse émettait de gros doutes à ce sujet. Pour ma part, je suis persuadé que cette "étymologie" est totalement fantaisiste et trouve son origine dans un canular déjà ancien. Comme Aristide, je continuerai donc à penser qu'il s'agit d'un calque de l'anglais "so much for" et je continuerai à écrire "autant pour moi".


----------



## Drobed

Alsako said:


> Il n'existe absolument aucun indice que l'expression "au temps pour moi" ait jamais été utilisée par l'armée, et je ne suis pas du tout convaincu par les explications alambiquées que l'on trouve ici ou là. Comme le souligne Kecha, Maurice Grevisse émettait de gros doutes à ce sujet. Pour ma part, je suis persuadé que cette "étymologie" est totalement fantaisiste et trouve son origine dans un canular déjà ancien. Comme Aristide, je continuerai donc à penser qu'il s'agit d'un calque de l'anglais "so much for" et je continuerai à écrire "autant pour moi".


Alors, je devais avoir un adjudant très lettré, il peut y en avoir, sait-on jamais, car c'est de lui que je l'ai appris et mon père m'a dit l'avoir lui-même appris à l'armée en explication de début d'entrainement au défilé : "Celui qui n'exécute pas la manoeuvre en cadence doit dire "au temps pour moi", on revient au temps précédent pour repartir du bon pied". Va savoir... si ce n'est pas le cas... au temps pour moi.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

English translation makes it clear that the French is ambiguous - especially in its use of prepositions.

I would say : "In time* with* me!" = en temps *avec* moi   (or *with* the person on your left and in front of you in military marching orders).
Then it is quite clear what *in* and *with* really mean. The orchestra leader/conductor would also use this marching phrase for his musical rhythm.

The other phrase means "the same* for* me" meaning "I will do the same (have the same) as the person in front of me (next to me)".  ….  or ambiguously it can mean "the same amount for me" = in goods or money or food servings.

Prepositions are much more precise and easy to understand in English - trying to translate them into French is a real nightmare!!!


----------



## Blougouz

De mon côté j'ai toujours entendu l'expression comme étant: "autant pour moi!" Et venant..  de l'armée...
Quand le supérieur punit le soldat à faire dix séries de douze pompes (par ex) et se rend compte que c'est finalement lui qui a été induit en erreur, il le reconnaît non en s'excusant, mais en s'appliquant la même peine, d'où l'expression.


----------



## snarkhunter

... Il n'est pas exclu que les deux expressions (les deux graphies) soient simplement homophones et que l'on s'évertue en vain à justifier l'une ou l'autre selon le point de vue de celui qui s'exprime. De toute façon, leur sens n'est pas identique, ce qui les "légitimerait" toutes les deux à mon avis.

Et si j'étais de nationalité belge ou suisse, je me hâterais sans doute de proposer _"octante pour moi"_ ! (... en réponse à une personne qui aurait évoqué "quatre-vingts")


----------



## vincent7520

Alsako said:


> Il n'existe absolument aucun indice que l'expression "au temps pour moi" ait jamais été utilisée par l'armée, et je ne suis pas du tout convaincu par les explications alambiquées que l'on trouve ici ou là. Comme le souligne Kecha, Maurice Grevisse émettait de gros doutes à ce sujet. Pour ma part, je suis persuadé que cette "étymologie" est totalement fantaisiste et trouve son origine dans un canular déjà ancien. Comme Aristide, je continuerai donc à penser qu'il s'agit d'un calque de l'anglais "so much for" et je continuerai à écrire "autant pour moi".



Les exercices de tir se faisaient en plusieurs temps à l'époque du Chassepot (fusil de référence de l'armée française à partir de la seconde moitié du 19e siècle). Il s'agissait de quelque chose comme : engager dans la culasse, armer, mettre en joue, tirer, déculasser, etc… ce qui n'était pas une nouveauté puisque le tir en plusieurs temps date de l'époque où les fusils se chargeaient par la gueule et ou le tir au fusil d'une armée régulière se faisait sur deux rangs : le premier pour tirer le second pour réarmer (en plusieurs temps).

Quoiqu'il en soit je peux attester que mon grand père, officier de carrière entre 1908 et 1932 m'a toujours affirmé que l'expression "au temps" était couramment utilisée par les sous-officers envers les seconde classe à l'exercice : "revenir au temps" était, selon lui, une expression attestée dans tous les unités dans lesquelles il a servi.

Donc si, il existe des indices indiquant que le terme était une expression militaire courante au 19e siècle et jusque vers 1914,  nonobstant Maurice Grevisse.
Certes les idince ne sont que cela : des indices et non des preuves. Mais ils sont suffisamment nombreux pour ne pas attribuer sans preuve l'origine de l'expression à "un canular déjà ancien" soit à une importation de l'anglais.

En effet on voit mal pourquoi le français du 19e siècle (puisque l'expression est attestée à cette époque) emprunterait à cette langue quand les Français ne la parlaient pas hors quelques anglophiles au sein de de la caste des happy fews.
D'autant plus (si j'ose dire !…) que _"so much for" _ne se traduit pas nécessairement par _"autant" _parce que l'expression anglaise, plus souple et d'un usage plus large, n'implique pas une notion de quantité ce qu'implique tout de même l'hypothèse "_autant" _en français.
_"So much for being smart" … _se traduirait par _"pour être malin, c'est mali_n_", "il se disait malin et voilà…" _etc…  Ou bien _"so much for being on time…" _ne met aucun quantité en jeu et dit signifie simplement _"pour être à l'heure …"_ (sous entendu il est en retard). La traduction par "autant" dans ces deux cas en signifierait rien du tout ("autant être malin ?…" autant être à l'heure ?…") et aboutirait à une contresens. 

Par ailleurs "au temps" ou "autant" (comme vous voudrez) n'existe pas seul. L'expression française est "au temps (ou autant) _pour moi". _Le contexte d'usage de l'expression est singulièrement restreint par rapport la multiplicité des usages de "so much for…".

Tous ces arguments ne tranchent pas, je le reconnais.

Mais, une fois encore, prétendre à un canular sans autre preuve n'apporte rien de plus à la discussion et c'est un peu dénigrant pour les autre participants.


----------

